# Pogo the Protector



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Good boy, Pogo! That's really awesome and cute that he grabs his stuffy too. How are him and the puppy doing together?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Good boy, Pogo! That's really awesome and cute that he grabs his stuffy too. How are him and the puppy doing together?


Mostly ok. Pogo is being very tolerant of puppy antics. The puppy likes to leap at Pogo's face during fetch games. Luckily this is behavior Pogo has encountered before; he used to have a terrier friend with the same play style. Pogo, being so much taller than a terrier, used to tease her by holding the tennis ball over her head and yanking it away when she leapt for it. He's not doing quite the same thing to Galen. He's actually putting the ball down and letting Galen mouth it. I think this is a recognition of and concession to Galen's puppy status.

Pogo will also try to entice Galen into playing by poking him or gently nipping him. Galen isn't quite ready for that kind of roughhousing and responds with a shriek. I move them to a different activity when that happens. They will figure it out as Galen matures.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Do you have enough coyotes around to justify rollers on top of your fence? They certainly could easily clear a five foot fence.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

lily cd re said:


> Do you have enough coyotes around to justify rollers on top of your fence? They certainly could easily clear a five foot fence.


Yeah, we get coyote cruising through on a daily basis. Our side yard is a critter corridor. Our game cam regularly captures images of coyote, deer, and turkeys. More rarely we get fox and rabbit. Last year one of my neighbors even had a bear rip open a bird feeder. I've never really had trouble with animals in the yard. The lack of any food sources like bird feeders or trash cans, plus Snarky and Pogo patrolling the fenceline, has made the local wildlife disinclined to drop in for a visit. My fence is wire mesh without a top rail. I would need to upgrade it to mount rollers. I think I will move the game cam to cover the area right next to the fence. If I see a pattern of coyote activity I'll put a motion activated water sprayer there. That should deter the casual tourists.


----------

